# Pk380



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I saved up some Christmas cash and some gift cards from family and friends and went down to the local gun store and purchased my new Walther PK380 today! Immediately after getting home with it, I broke it down, cleaned it in typical USMC fashion, polished the feed ramp and the barrel (because the black finish seemed to already be scratching off the barrel although it had apparently only been fired once at the factory), and then cleaned it again. Had to do some searching on Gunbroker to find ammo...hopefully in a couple of days when my ammo shipment arrives I will get to shoot it! I will report back as soon as I do!:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new gun.

Post some pictures of it when you can.

And give us a rangr report when you shot it.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It surely is a good looking weapon. I hope you enjoy it and it performs flawlessly for you. Good luck!

RCG


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll post some pictures soon....I've been begging the wife for a new digital camera since our old one is nearly 6 years old which easily makes it a dinosaur by today's standards. We looked at a few the other day at Target and I think (hope) she went back and picked one up. Or at least, there is a camera-sized box wrapped up under the Christmas tree right now...so one can only hope!


----------

